# A Few From Sunday - Linacre Resavoir



## Randomly Set (Sep 22, 2013)

A few from Sunday at Linacre Resavoir (very nice place)










Waiting for Jen as she went to the toilet


















Middle resavoir 


















Yes, I got very muddy









After around 45minutes or so, it was back to the car for some dinner and a rest









One more walk (around 20mins)









Practicing more off-lead training









Chase!









Mmmmm........ Stick









In total, out for around 2 hours, probably around an hours walk for him. 45-60 mins first stint, some of which he had to be carried, or we sat and waited for Jen. Second time was about 20mins, but he did manage to run around off the lead

We got home, and gave him a quick bath. Then fell asleep around 14:30. Woke up for about an hour when a friend popped around, then slept again. Well and truly shattered


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How old is he now?

Reservoirs are often quite stunning places to walk around. 
Can you get down to the waters edge at all?


----------



## Randomly Set (Sep 22, 2013)

14 weeks on Sunday. Think you can on some parts. Years since I've walked around top or bottom ones. I know I've jumped down and walked in a run off area before (or maybe that was somewhere else lol)


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Linacre is lovely, i've been a few times, not been for a while though so you've reminded me to pop it on my 'to visit' list.


----------



## Randomly Set (Sep 22, 2013)

Get it done.... We went to Poolsbrook on Saturday with him.


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> Linacre is lovely, i've been a few times, not been for a while though so you've reminded me to pop it on my 'to visit' list.


It is lovely! Bear in mind that there's car park charges there now.


----------

